# Yeast (US05) Temperature shock..



## Mall (10/3/14)

Hi all, here is an unusual one..

I have an English IPA with US05 that was happily fermenting away ( 3rd day) in my kegerator at around 18 C.

Overnight, it appears we had a power spike and the fridge reset it's temperature to 32F or 0c.

I am not sure how long the power was off but the temp probe attached to the fermentor read 9 C.

All yeast activity looks to have stopped.....What to do????


----------



## NewtownClown (10/3/14)

Warm it back up. yeast are hard to kill. They have probably gone dormant but will start working again.


----------



## Spiesy (10/3/14)

Once warmed up, give it a little swirl to get the yeast back into suspension. 

And use an English yeast next time! Won't help you with your fridge, but will help you with your beer


----------



## Mall (10/3/14)

Cool thanks, btw used S-04 not US05..


----------



## Jeltz (10/3/14)

As has been said the yeast will be fine when the wort is back to temerature but the cold crashing will have dropped it out of suspension so you would be as well to "rouse" it a little. S-04 is a nice clean yeast but none the less I have also used US05 to make a nice English Pale.


----------



## Topher (13/3/14)

I just did the same thing! But human error rather than a blackout. Forgot to change the settings on my temp controller properly from when I cold crashed the last brew. 

Pitched at around 18, shut the fridge door and went to bed. I just checked on the brew and it looked like there was some krausen action but now it's just cold and lifeless. It's good to know it should wake up. Ill give it a shake once the little yeast monsters are back up to temp.


----------

